# Welches Netzteil? ---> Seasonic oder BeQuiet?



## ice2009 (10. August 2018)

Hi, Leute!
Ich möchte mir bald ein neues System zusammenbauen: i7 8086K / GTX 1170 / GTX 2070

Ich möchte gern ein hochwertiges und effizientes und modulares Netzteil für max. 110,00 € 650 bis 750 Watt der beiden Marken einbauen.
Ist Seasonic gut? Habe bisher nur gute Sachen gelesen.
Welches würdet ihr empfehlen?

Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## mgiceman311 (10. August 2018)

ice2009 schrieb:


> Hi, Leute!
> Ich möchte mir bald ein neues System zusammenbauen: i7 8086K / GTX 1170 / GTX 2070
> 
> Ich möchte gern ein hochwertiges und effizientes und modulares Netzteil für max. 110,00 € 650 bis 750 Watt der beiden Marken einbauen.
> ...



Wann ist "bald"? 2019? 2020?  Der i7 8086K ist für die gebotene Leistung zu teuer...
für was soll der PC genutzt werden? Für eine Karte reicht ein gutes 500Watt Marken-NT auch für OC...


----------



## ice2009 (10. August 2018)

In ca. 3 Wochen schätze ich, oder erste Septemberwoche, wenn der i9 9900K nicht doch noch 2018 erscheinen sollte. Könnte mir auch den i7 8700K kaufen, allerdings hat der 8086K ca. 5-10 FPS mehr und kostet gerade mal 60,00 € mehr. Da ich kein OC betreiben möchte ist das schon O.K für mich.
Der PC wird zum Gaming genutzt. Jedes FPS zählt.


----------



## Gysi1901 (10. August 2018)

Ich empfehle, zwischen dem Focus und dem E11 zu würfeln.
Im Ernst: Für das geplante System würden 450 Watt reichen, mit 550 Watt ist man gut bedient. Das Focus Gold ist minimal schlechter und minimal günstiger als das E11, jeder muss selbst wissen, ob der Aufpreis lohnt.


----------



## pedi (10. August 2018)

was hast du jetzt für eines?
ich nutze seit jahren BQ, und werde im falle eines neukaufes dabei bleiben.


----------



## ice2009 (10. August 2018)

Ist Seasonic denn wirklich so eine "High-End-Marke" wie Be Quiet oder Enermax? Wollte mal so nach der Qualität fragen bei den Dingern.


----------



## ice2009 (10. August 2018)

Den PC hier verkauf ich am 18.8. Habe dort einen i7 7700K GTX 1070 drin mit einem Corsair VS 550 und war eigentlich auch mit dem 50,00€ Netzteil zufrieden. Aber ich möchte beim nächsten PC auf der sicheren Seite sein.


----------



## mgiceman311 (10. August 2018)

ice2009 schrieb:


> Da ich kein OC betreiben möchte ist das schon O.K für mich.
> Der PC wird zum Gaming genutzt. Jedes FPS zählt.



....eine Intel "K" CPU kauft man genau wegen OC...


----------



## ice2009 (10. August 2018)

Die K-Modelle haben auch out of the box mehr Takt als die Standart-Teile. Auch wenns beim i7 8700 und dem i7 8700K nur 100 MHZ im Turbo sind.


----------



## mgiceman311 (10. August 2018)

Wenn du nur zockst...dann nimm den 8700K...NT das be quiet! DP P11 550W..das langt mehr als aus und ist Top...


----------



## mgiceman311 (10. August 2018)

*AW: Welches Netzteil? ---&gt; Seasonic oder BeQuiet?*



iWebi schrieb:


> Naja, in der Realität sind es eher 2-3 FPS mehr.



Ja, das ist marginal...ist es defintiv nicht Wert...


----------



## drstoecker (10. August 2018)

Ich bin nach Jahren endlich weg von bequiet, die Netzteile gefallen mir nicht mehr. Habe mitlerweile 2 seasonic Ada gehabt aus der Prime Serie, bin absolut zufrieden damit und gerade was die Garantie angeht kommt da kein anderer Hersteller mit.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. August 2018)

ice2009 schrieb:


> Hi, Leute!
> Ich möchte mir bald ein neues System zusammenbauen: i7 8086K / GTX 1170 / GTX 2070





ice2009 schrieb:


> Den PC hier verkauf ich am 18.8. Habe dort einen i7 7700K GTX 1070 drin mit einem Corsair VS 550 und war eigentlich auch mit dem 50,00€ Netzteil zufrieden. Aber ich möchte beim nächsten PC auf der sicheren Seite sein.


Warum macht man sowas?!

Vom i7-7700K auf was anderes umsteigen? So übel ist die CPU doch gar nicht. Warum willst hier Geld verschwenden. Verstehe ich nicht.
Zumal die neue CPU ja auch noch die gleiche Sauce mit mehr Kernen ist...
Und dementsprechend auch noch die gleichen Probleme hat...

Hast zu viel Geld oder warum willst hier unbedingt aufrüsten?!

Mehr FPS bringen dir auch nicht mehr Skill....




drstoecker schrieb:


> Ich bin nach Jahren endlich weg von bequiet, die Netzteile gefallen mir nicht mehr. Habe mitlerweile 2 seasonic Ada gehabt aus der Prime Serie, bin absolut zufrieden damit und gerade was die Garantie angeht kommt da kein anderer Hersteller mit.



Die Leute mit den 4-5 Prime, die das Netzteil wg. Lüftergeräuschen getauscht haben, werden dir dabei sicher widersprechen.
Und was gefällt dir an be quiet genau nicht??

Kannst ja mal hier und im Luxx nach "Seasonic nur im Hybrid modus leise?" suchen oder nach diversen Usern wie Ogel oder den Ersteller des erwähnten Threads.
Und das sind wohl keine bedauerlichen Einzelfälle wie es ausschaut...


----------



## Acoustico (10. August 2018)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Mehr FPS bringen dir auch nicht mehr Skill....
> .



Naja, wenn man competitive Shooter spielt, bringen mehr FPS immer etwas. Jedoch muss man sagen, dass zwischen dem 8700k und 8086k beim Spielen eigentlich fast gar keine Unterschiede gibt. Und sogar das Update vom 7700k viel zu gering ausfällt, was ein Austausch rechtfertigen würde. Also lieber auf die neue Generation warten.

Die besten Prozessoren August 2018 - Kaufberatung Gaming CPUs


----------



## seahawk (10. August 2018)

BeQuiet ist die beste Wahl. Seasonic hat schlechtere Lüfter.


----------



## drstoecker (10. August 2018)

iWebi schrieb:


> Von der Dauer? Dann doch... EVGA.
> 
> 10 Jahres Garantie.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk



Die Prime Serie gibt 12jahre!


----------



## drstoecker (10. August 2018)

seahawk schrieb:


> BeQuiet ist die beste Wahl. Seasonic hat schlechtere Lüfter.


Semi-passiver betrieb, schau dir mal Tests an von der Prime Serie.


----------



## seahawk (10. August 2018)

Semi-passiv braucht man ja auch, weil man schlechte Lüfter hat.


----------



## Firefox83 (10. August 2018)

Es wäre aber auch interessant zu wissen, was genau an den Lüfter von Seasonic schlecht ist. Geräusche? Kugellager?

ich stehe auch vor der gleichen Kauffrage, BQ oder Seasonic, da mein altes BQ Netzteil den Geist aufgegeben hat und ich jetzt nach einem 400-500 W Ersatz suchen muss:

- BQ Pure Power 500W (+/- 70CHF)
- Seasonic Focus+ PCGH Edition 550W (+/- 87CHF)
- BQ Straight Power 450W  (+/- 105CHF)

komischerweise ist die PCGH Edition vm Focus+ bei uns in der CH um einiges günstiger als in DE. Wieso auch immer. Für mich bei den Preisen ganz klar die PCGH Edition vom Foucs+, oder was meint ihr?

Was meint ihr, reichen die 550W dann später für ein Ryzen 3700X + GTX2170 / RX680 mit OC Reserve?

ich weiss, die Komponenten gibt es gar noch nicht, nicht einmal die Namen sind defintiv, aber heute müsste ein 550W NT bei einem Ryzen 2700X + einer GTX1070/RX580 mit OC ausreichen, oder was denkt ihr?


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2018)

Was willst du denn ausgeben?


----------



## Firefox83 (10. August 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was willst du denn ausgeben?



wenn du mich und nicht den TE meinst, grundsätzlich so wenig wie Möglich, da ich mittlerweile nur noch ein Gelegenheitszocker bin (ca. 2-3 Stunden Gaming + 2-3 Stunde Office Arbeiten oder Fotobearbeitung in der Woche). Heute würde mir sogar das BQ Pure Power 400W NT ausreichen (i7-2600 + GTX460). Trotzdem möchte ich mir für die Zukunft alle Eventualitäten und Möglichkeiten offen lassen und auf mind. 450-500W setzen, da ich evtl. wieder mit Sim Racing liebäugle. Also die 86CHF (umgerechnet rund 75 Euros) würde ich jetzt für das 550W Seasonic Focus+ PCGH Edition NT gerne hinblättern.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. August 2018)

Firefox83 schrieb:


> Es wäre aber auch interessant zu wissen, was genau an den Lüfter von Seasonic schlecht ist. Geräusche? Kugellager?


Kugellager benutzt keine Sau mehr in Netzteilen. Da benutzt man verbesserte Gleitlager wie FDB, HDB oder wie auch immer man die nennt oder Gewehrlauflager.
Das fällt schon mal aus.

Bleibt also nur der Lüfter. Und meine Theorie, dass der Lüftermotor hart angesteuert wird, weil man an den Wicklungen gespart hat.


----------



## DKK007 (10. August 2018)

ice2009 schrieb:


> In ca. 3 Wochen schätze ich, oder erste Septemberwoche



Da wird allerdings weder eine 1170 noch eine 2070 zu kaufen sein.

Beim Netzteil sollte für beide aber ein E11 550W locker ausreichen.


----------



## Firefox83 (10. August 2018)

also würdet ihr das BQ SP E11 550W Netzteil dem Seasonic Focus+ PCGH 550W Netzteil vorziehen?


----------



## Threshold (14. August 2018)

Ich würde das E11 dem Seasonic vorziehen.


----------



## moonshot (14. August 2018)

Bei den neueren Seasonic Modellen ist das mit den Lüftern wohl gefixt. Zumindest meins ist leise.


----------



## markus1612 (14. August 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> Bei den neueren Seasonic Modellen ist das mit den Lüftern wohl gefixt. Zumindest meins ist leise.



Mit deaktiviertem semi-passiv-Modus?


----------



## moonshot (14. August 2018)

Dass ein Lüfter leise ist, wenn er nicht läuft, ist jetzt nicht so die Kunst, dass ich das extra erwähnen würde. XD


----------



## Threshold (14. August 2018)

Ist der Lüfter denn über die gesamte Leistungsentfaltung leise?


----------



## moonshot (14. August 2018)

Ich hab ne Referenz Vega. Über 300 Watt Systemlast ist nur noch die zu hören. Bis dahin klackert oder rauscht aber nichts.


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2018)

Und welches Netzteil hast du genau?


----------



## seahawk (15. August 2018)

Die PCGH hatte ja das neue Prime Ultra getestet - ich glaube 0,8 Sone max. Ist imho auf Augenhöhe zum BQ gewesen.


----------



## moonshot (15. August 2018)

Ich hatte schon ein Focus und 2 Titanium in den Fingern. Von denen hatte keins Probleme. Daher würde ich schon sagen, dass es zumindest kein generelles Problem mehr mit den Lüftern gibt.


----------



## BloodSteam (23. Oktober 2018)

Ich kann mich zwischen BeQuiet Dark Power und Seasonic Prime entscheiden.
2700 + Vega 64 + OC.
Sollten 650W reichen oder?


----------



## markus1612 (23. Oktober 2018)

BloodSteam schrieb:


> Ich kann mich zwischen BeQuiet Dark Power und Seasonic Prime entscheiden.
> 2700 + Vega 64 + OC.
> Sollten 650W reichen oder?



Nimm das Straight Power 11, da es der Nachfolger vom DPP11 ist.
Am besten nimmst du auch direkt 750W, da bekommst du wenigstens die bessere Ausstattung.


----------



## moreply (23. Oktober 2018)

Das E11 ist der nachfolger vom DPP11  Wo hast du denn das gehört?

Das E11 hat fast die selbe Plattform wie das DPP11 ja, aber aber nachfolger nö


----------



## Escoball (23. Oktober 2018)

Hab vor einer Woche die Straight Power 11 750 w bei Amazon (Prime) gehol und  die war für den selben preis zu haben wie die 650w Straight Power 11


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2018)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Nimm das Straight Power 11, da es der Nachfolger vom DPP11 ist.
> Am besten nimmst du auch direkt 750W, da bekommst du wenigstens die bessere Ausstattung.



Der Nachfolger vom P11 kommt erst noch.


----------

